# The Librarian - points sink or worthy investment?



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't decide whether to risk fielding one of these guys at an upcoming tournament at our club.

It can't be denied that they have a brutal collection of psychic powers and wield a weapon capable of turning the most robust enemy into mush. Psychic hoods are also a fantastic device to stop Farseers etc. Throw a familiar into the mix and you have a virtual one man army.

For one, they don't have an invulnerable save. A Combat Shield can fix that, but its 10 more points in an already expensive model.

They're the most expensive unaugmented HQ choice. The weakest Librarian costs the same as the best Chaplain, who comes pre equipped with an invulnerable save.

Librarians are not team players: Chaplain squad members become fearless and get to reroll misses on the charge. Commanders provide ALL marines with their Leadership. Librarians only have their solo skills. Nothing they bring to the battle aids their comrades.

I don't think i'd ever get as much benefit from a Librarian as I can from a Chaplain for example. I simply love the idea of a Librarian leading at the fore of my army, slaying tyrants, carnifexes and daemons.

What are your thoughts on the subject? Do you ever field a Librarian with a positive VP return? ie he kills more than his points cost. Is there some method to using them that i've over looked?


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

i can only tell from the librarian my friend uses in his blood angels army, and he's a real killer with that furious charge and an assault squad to bring in some ablative shielding. he uses the big one with an iron halo, a jump pack the artificer armour, and because he used mephiston as his basic model a plasma pistol. as additional power he chose the veil of time. and he is a real killer the only reason he runs him with that assault squad is to add some bodies to eat the incoming fire. i barely saw this guy cutting in fewer points than he and his assault marines costed. just ask yourself if your commander really need the halo, or if you really need a commander at all...


----------



## Black Mage 257 (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent choice, especially if mounted on a bike or with a jetpack, a fast moving slaugtherer.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Vortex of doom can take big chunks outta sqauds. Easily.

Fear of The Darkness is VERY useful when playing low Ld. races like Guard, Tau and DE.

Storm of the Emperor's Wrath can be useful too.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The fact that it can be an I6 Space Marine without furious charge (thanks to a Familiar) is reason enough to have it, really. Then you've got the psychic hood, which is a great little tool, and the force weapon for putting down the big guys in the other army... I'd take one most of the time if I didn't try to stick to a codex Battle Company organization which leaves Librarians out.


----------



## skarr (Jan 28, 2007)

Libarians that i normally use has terminator armour with fear of the darkness and fury of the ancinets (no-line of sight d3 s5 hits per unit which is an awsome power)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Libby is never a point sink I think all the powers are great


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

iv personally never used one, but i do have 3 (i think) of the models which i really like.

whenever theyve been used against me i always find then a real pain to deal with. im not sure if id take one over a chaplain or commander though as they are also great choices.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Librarian, terminator armour, V/O/T, storm shield.

Watch your opponents face as he starts to wade through units!

MarzM


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> Fear of The Darkness is VERY useful when playing low Ld. races like Guard, Tau and DE.


I couldn't agree more, I field a lot of fire warriors and my day can really be ruined by this.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

My librarians usually look like:
Force Weapon, Psychic Hood, Plasma Pistol, Artificer Armor, Frag Grenades, Melta Bombs, Jump Pack, Terminator Honors, Iron Halo, Storm of the Emperor's Wrath, Veil of Time

Of course he's also 231 points.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Running Blood Ravens, I try and field two whenever I can. Get them up and in to their grill as soon as possible.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Never considered two Librarians supporting each other. Thats a sick combo!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

That's just dirty..... :twisted:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the newer Termie Chaplain that I like to get in to the fight too(it's such an awesome fig), so sometimes I'll go with just one Librarian...but I've always got at least one, usually the force commander.

Then again, I'm likely the worst when it comes to good advice in effectiveness on the table. My batting average isn't all that hot.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Never considered two Librarians supporting each other. Thats a sick combo!


In point terms, maybe. You'd have to be mentally diseased to let 400 points of Librarians into anything short of a 2500 point game.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

At 1500pts I always field this guy:

Epistolary
Bike
Fury Of The Ancients
Bolt Pistol
Frags
150pts

Nice and cheap way of getting a force weapon and pychic hood on to the table and with fury to pick on multiple Indrect targets like Tau suits, Basilisks, speeders, vehilce side armour etc he always makes his point back.
Tactics wise I'll usually deploy him on my back lines with my preds and tac squads enabling him to stay protected (closest model) and snipe from afar. Also when needed If anything gets past my DC and hits my back lines he can always chip In with his 5 ST5 force attacks! :twisted:
Suppose If you want to 'bling out' on a Librarian you could always go with the following set-up:

Epistolary
Bike
Veil Of Time / Fear Of The Darkness
Iron Halo
Artificer Armour
Terminator Honours
Bolt Pistol
Frags
220pts?
Can always turbo along with that 2+* Inv save to get him Into position then hit out with 6 attacks re-rolling EVERYTHING! or Just fear the hell out of an army from behind cover! :shock:


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

And then experience the endless joys of having him hit by a meltagun before he can assault, leaving the opponent 210 points up on his investment.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I adore libraians they are great give one might of heroes and you've got your self a combat monster. I personlay use one all the time atm hes kiled 5!!!!!!carnifexs single handedly


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> And then experience the endless joys of having him hit by a meltagun before he can assault, leaving the opponent 210 points up on his investment.


Dude, are you ALWAYS this negative?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> And then experience the endless joys of having him hit by a meltagun before he can assault, leaving the opponent 210 points up on his investment.


Considering the Librarian Is going to have a 2+ Inv to get him Into position the likelyness of him getting slapped by a melta gun Is unlikely, add In the fact that he's moving 12-24" a turn outmaneuvering said melta shouldn't prove to be a problem. :roll:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah sticking a libby on a bike makes all the difference to his survivability.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> yeah sticking a libby on a bike makes all the difference to his survivability.


Yep sure does, also Improves the chances of his recieving a perils wound the amount of times my opponent have rolled a two and smiled only for me to remind them he's toughness 5! 
A few of my gaming buddies tend to go for the JP for the cheapness but for 10 measly extra points your getting:
1) +1 toughness which helps with perils, and combat duties. Tying up horde ST3 anyone?
2) Having the ability to react and boost 24" where needed whether It be for combat assistance or to re-adjust your fury line.
3) You can also make some damn nice conversions! (although mine Is borrowed!  )


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> Jezlad said:
> 
> 
> > Never considered two Librarians supporting each other. Thats a sick combo!
> ...


Not neccessarily, I would easily take an Epistolary and a Codicier in 1850 or 2000 points running a Blood Ravens army as it fits into thier whole philosophy of thier quest for knowledge. I have thought about running the list at some point, but too many other armies on the list in front of them


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Not neccessarily, I would easily take an Epistolary and a Codicier in 1850 or 2000 points running a Blood Ravens army as it fits into thier whole philosophy of thier quest for knowledge.


It would be quite amusing to see a Libby wielding 9 attacks re-rolling everything with might of heroes AND veil of time!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I CRY BEARDY!


Nah, that's a mighty scary idea.
There is so much that can be done with this game I never even thought of.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Hows about using tankhunters on fury of the ancients? :roll: 
Having two cheap libbies throwing out D3 ST6 hits could cause major pain to all but monoliths and LR's. Also works well when In tandem with a termie command squad with twin ass-cannons, especially against skimmers!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> > And then experience the endless joys of having him hit by a meltagun before he can assault, leaving the opponent 210 points up on his investment.
> 
> 
> Considering the Librarian Is going to have a 2+ Inv to get him Into position the likelyness of him getting slapped by a melta gun Is unlikely, add In the fact that he's moving 12-24" a turn outmaneuvering said melta shouldn't prove to be a problem. :roll:


Considering that you can't Boost within 24" of the enemy, by the time they're in range to do _anything_, they're within range of the Meltagun. I'm not saying Independent Character HQ aren't worth it, since I _have_ to run a minimum of two, I'm just saying they're far too vulnerable unless they're esconced within a sqaud inside a vehicle.


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been checking the new Dark Angels codex and thinking about their librarians. Without going into detail, they have 2 powers, a force field and a highly variable flamer (useless to lethal).

This suggests a more limited role for the librarian in DA armies, basically assault characters along the lines of chaplains. I'm likely to take one anyway as I have a whole company and my Dark Angels aren't for tournament use. I was wondering if they'd be likely to appear given the differences in powers?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I've only really had a quick glance at the codex but It seems that DA Librarians are more equipped to go on the offensive with most of their powers being short ranged. Isn't there another power as well, Mindworm I think based around an LD check? Pass or die sort of thing?
As for HQ choices In general I can see us having another 'Eldrad' situation with the Jetbike GM:
Artificer Armour
Iron Halo
Adamantine Mantle
MC Power Sword
Fearless
Plasma Cannon
T-L Storm Bolter
4- Attacks as std
Also regarding the 'cheaper' costs of vehicles/transports, you might want to check out the costs of the weapons and upgrades! :shock:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I can see turning every heavy weapon in the zip code on that dude. From smart missiles to railguns to every pulse rifle I could manage to KILL THAT GUY *NOWWWW*


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> I can see turning every heavy weapon in the zip code on that dude. From smart missiles to railguns to every pulse rifle I could manage to KILL THAT GUY NOWWWW


 :lol: 
Lets Just hope he doesn't have IND status, If so were all doomed!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Well...I could throw some Grey Knight Termies against it.

Still...man, that would be ugg-leee. Death on two legs. 
*Wait till they update the Tau!*

ohhh, yeah...they already did...damn

Well...at least my Tau Empire guys have an Ethereal with Bodyguard!
:roll:
Ha HA! En Garde foul Dark Angel Librarian Dude!
**VORP**


----------

